# dante brice



## mikeylove75 (Jun 17, 2008)

future super star actor and bodybuilder!










photo from www.realmuscle.tv


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

nice dressing gown!!! WTF is going on with the hat:jerkit:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

can't imagine him becoming a super star bodybuilder, mate


----------

